# Nintendo Gamecube announced



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, that's right, Nintendo has announced plans for its newest game console. Upcoming games include Donkey Kong Racing, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros. 2, Banjo Threeie, Zelda, and some stupid thing called Pikmin. It will have amazing graphics and a controller with a purple button and a yellow stick. No other information has been announced but stay tuned.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

ur2funny


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so excited for this .


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Dude, this is going to be so much better than my Nintendo 64. :O


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

how to pronounce your user name? 

I'm so ready


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

I heard that they're coming out with this thing called the Gameboy Advance. It's going to be all cool and connectable and stuff.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

DUDE! That's so awesome. That will be so fun! I can't wait. I heard of a game called Animal Crossing for it too!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Proof or it's a lie.

Nintendo Gamecube? Come on. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2010)

Sure you're not talking about the Sega Dreamcast?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

Has this been confirmed ? These are just rumors obviously !!!!


----------



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hold on; we have just received confirmation that the console is, in fact, in a cube-like shape. Keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

OH*censored.2.0*, I wonder what the games will look like!!!

hopefully not some tiny ez2lose disk-like thingymajiggers


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

What colors will it come in?!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?11!?1?!//!?!!?!1?!/11/!/!?1??


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

Ooooh. Can't wait!


----------



## D1llon (Jun 15, 2010)

lawl


----------



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

Rumor: The console may utilize square discs. This is not confirmed. We'll find out more soon. We have also learned that the controller will have 2 handles instead of 3 like the Nintendo 64 does.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

I heard it has the best graphics!


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo has set a official release date and a first look of the console.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Release:
November 5 2010


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope it will have a DVD player.  There's no feasible reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Nintendo has set a official release date and a first look of the console.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Look at that. I've never seen anything like it! Where does this disc thing go!


----------



## Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Nintendo has set a official release date and a first look of the console.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


dbhjcsdgdz

WOW


----------



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

2 memory card slots! Holy cow!


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

*censored.2.0*s like 300$ guys...IT'S WORTH IT


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Nintendo has set a official release date and a first look of the console.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


smexy


----------



## JCnator (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I must be so lucky that I got that gaming system so early that I didn't need to wait until the release date, hehe!
It even come with an acessory that let you play every Game Boy games ever made, even those from Game Boy Color and Game Boy Advance!

Here is the proof (Big image warning):




On the left, this is my Wii Remote and Nunchuk, as well of my Wii itself!


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

I think a joke is going on but I can't really tell.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Wow, I must be so lucky that I got that gaming system so early that I didn't need to wait until the release date, hehe!
> It even come with an acessory that let you play every Game Boy games ever made, even those from Game Boy Color and Game Boy Advance!
> 
> Here is the proof (Big image warning):
> ...


You killed it.


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> TheBigJC7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

*facepalm*

why....


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> TheBigJC7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, only pros allowed to use the joke. Now edit your post. Now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha suckers, I already have 3 of them! But, 2 of them are broken..


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Haha suckers, I already have 3 of them! But, 2 of them are broken..


Beating a dead horse isn't going to take you anywhere.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

I heard something about the Nintendo "Revolution".


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I heard something about the Nintendo "Revolution".


I heard something about the Nintendo "Dolphin".


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's just cruel.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:] aww thank yewww <3


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys, I heard something about a "Nintendo Entertainment System" coming to America. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 16, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Guys, I heard something about a "Nintendo Entertainment System" coming to America. Can anyone confirm?


Get outta here. That came out years ago.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but skinning it will!


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

WOAH! just in! a new company named "nintendo" has decided to make this things called "video games"? hm...


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 23, 2010)

Nintendo has announced the Nintendo ds is it fake or true?


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2010)

Hold up guys. What is this "nintendo" you speak of?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 23, 2010)

I heard the new nintendo system after the gamecube will be called the "Wii". Wth?


----------



## Zex (Jun 23, 2010)

i have it already.
dont get it guys


----------



## Peso (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet,sweet memories. The Gamecube is legendary.


----------



## Nintendo64Fan (Jul 4, 2010)

nintendo would NEVER make a system called the gamecube, I mean come on why not something like "Nintendo Wii"?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you hear? They're expecting it to sell way better than that PS2.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jul 5, 2010)

o yes the gamecube i have very good memories on that thing


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

O dat made me lol


----------

